# LED trims in a 4s box (it's for a garage)



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I have a customer that wants 6" recessed LEDs in his garage. Fire rated enclosures, sure, but I was thinking about these The Commercial Electric 6 in. LED Disk Light by Cree. in a 4S box. Problem is that I don't see they are rated for a 4S box and there is no cubic inches documented or stamped on it.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

They fit in a deep 4" round box.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Here's a Cooper Halo version

http://www.amazon.com/SLD606830WHR-Recessed-White-Surface-Light/dp/B00IGW9MG2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1397301398&sr=8-1&keywords=halo+surface+led

http://www.cooperindustries.com/con.../halo/spec_sheets/halo-sld4-adv131305-sss.pdf


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Get the deepest box you possibly can with those. I had trouble fitting them into a round blue plastic box.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Deep Cover said:


> Get the deepest box you possibly can with those. I had trouble fitting them into a round blue plastic box.


Ditto.....The last brand we used said on the packaging that they were to be installed in a 4s box, but once the wiring is in there, you better hope you used a deep a** box!


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Have you used them in a garage ceiling? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I have seen them used in commercial garages. (Don't use them for that though).

We did a retrofit job in downtown SF and the lighting guy supplied these for taking the place of the existing 50w HPS fixtures.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

have you read the installation instructions?


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

kbsparky said:


> have you read the installation instructions?


I looked them over in HD, looking for CI displacement, to no avail, but did not read them thr0ough and through. I did notice that it is "designed" to fit in a 4s box but no where does it say that it's rated for 4s installation.


----------



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

Why don't you want to use a 6" can, no room?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

elecpatsfan said:


> Why don't you want to use a 6" can, no room?


These things can be a great little retrofit item to existing 4s boxes. I installed them in my hallway without having to go to the trouble of recessed cans. I wouldn't put them in my kitchen, but a garage, laundry room, closet, etc...They are pretty sweet.


----------



## EB Electric (Feb 8, 2013)

I just got finished crawling through 18" of blown insulation in an attic, put in a halo pot light with led trim for wet location (shower light). You residential guys who do this for a living, I earned some respect for you if you crawl around in that s hit everyday. I wouldn't last more than a week swimming in that crap, I would quit. LED trim alone cost me 40$ not to mention the IC box. The led is supposed to last 22 years minimum....entire body itching, priceless. I am pretty happy though, I am not one for LED, if I didn't say it's led you'd never know, nice warm tone light. It was a halo, by cooper lighting. Sorry to highjack the thread.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

elecpatsfan said:


> Why don't you want to use a 6" can, no room?



6" can in a garage lid requires a fire rated enclosure = $$$


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

I've put them in blue nail ons and pass and Seymour nail ons. They won't fit in old work boxes or Bakelite nailons.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> I've put them in blue nail ons and pass and Seymour nail ons. They won't fit in old work boxes or Bakelite nailons.


It's new construction so I was planning on 4S deep boxes. I put one in a 3o box once, I had to remove some extra parts to make it fit. It failed within a few months.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

five.five-six said:


> It's new construction so I was planning on 4S deep boxes. I put one in a 3o box once, I had to remove some extra parts to make it fit. It failed within a few months.


They fit right in round nailons and plastic bar boxes


----------



## JMR147 (Dec 29, 2013)

i would think the cooler you keep the electronic device the longer it would last. do it once do it right.....bare minimum air space not an option.


----------



## JMR147 (Dec 29, 2013)

i would keep my electronic devices cool, i feel they will last longer. do it once do it right minimum space is not an option.


----------



## JMR147 (Dec 29, 2013)

what the...first post was not posted. i swear lol.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

We are using some of the Cooper ones for some outdoor lighting. I took a sample out to test fit the type of box I was using, a round slider, fits, but tight. I'd test fit them before committing to anything.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

*lens removing tool?*

The instructions say to use the lens removing tool. Is it necessary? I can see that thing getting lost.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

te12co2w said:


> The instructions say to use the lens removing tool. Is it necessary? I can see that thing getting lost.


You can't install it in a box without removing the lens.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> You can't install it in a box without removing the lens.


 But is the tool necessary? Or can you twist it off with you hand?


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

te12co2w said:


> But is the tool necessary? Or can you twist it off with you hand?


Because the 6-32s and 8-32s screw holes are under the lens.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

are they approved for damp location?


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Shockdoc said:


> are they approved for damp location?


They are in a 6" can, I don't know about boxes.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> are they approved for damp location?


Yes they are


----------



## Quijibo (Jan 20, 2013)

the tool is nessessary to pry lens off... can be done with a screw driver but will scratch. i put 2 of these above a shower with 2 blue old work boxes and 2 14/2's in each. fit no sweat. no cramming.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Shockdoc said:


> are they approved for damp location?


We have one in our shower, my boys have hosed it down many a times......after that I installed some GFCI protection, just in case!:laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Switched said:


> We have one in our shower, my boys have hosed it down many a times......after that I installed some GFCI protection, just in case!:laughing:


I still have that under deck hihat job pending, im thinking UF and 4" round wp boxes on top of the veneer with those disks underneath.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I wouldn't do it. The disk edge is at least 6-7" and will be bigger than your WP box, it will collect any water and run it to the driver. A really bad fit that will create headaches for you.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Switched said:


> I wouldn't do it. The disk edge is at least 6-7" and will be bigger than your WP box, it will collect any water and run it to the driver. A really bad fit that will create headaches for you.


That was a concern to me. I have the custom low voltage can thing in mind.


----------

